

Ask HN: What chat client/server you use regularly? - coppolaemilio

Tried some but they have serious design problems:
- Skype is horrible since it&#x27;s a super big window and full of ads.
- Google Hangouts is the slowest thing on earth, and it manages to use incredible amounts of resources for no reason.
- IRC for me it&#x27;s more than ok, but the designer is kind of scared about it and I could not find any decent client for windows.<p>Any alternatives?
======
valarauca1
IRC has irssi which is compiled for windows, and effectively feature complete
at this stage of its existence. And its feature complete in the sense emacs is
feature complete, anything you want you can script in.

But yes, most windows IRC platforms are complete trash.

(I use IRC).

------
shortsightedsid
I'am primarily a command line irc kind of guy but I worked with a team that
was all Windows. To get them on IRC, I introduced them to Quassel. It's QT
based and it works just fine.

